# Chainsaw Safety



## simihacker (Feb 20, 2014)

Can't stress how important it is to excercise safety and common sense when engaging in our woodworking hobbies 
Can you spot the problems with this picture 
Imagine: No safety glasses No gloves No hearing protection 
BE SAFE
Of course have fun too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 20, 2014)

That's the redneck home vasectomy kit!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 20, 2014)

So that's why I only had one child! Duh!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 24, 2014)

OH NO!!!!!! Hes about to harvest his own burl!!!!!!

Like my daddy told me...... If you're gonna be stupid ya better be tough!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## brown down (Mar 7, 2014)

at least its a good saw tho


----------



## ButchC (Mar 25, 2014)

While chainsaws can definitely be dangerous, a circular saw can be used in an unsafe manner as well. Neither one of these jokers are wearing safety goggles, and are just asking for trouble.







(picture was posted on my Facebook page)


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 25, 2014)

At least he's wearing ear protection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2014)

No knee pads either. He keeps that up and he'll pay for that in his twilight years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Is that a steel toe boot or not? Heck of a way to get a b%t crack extension.

Ray

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

